# Frage zum Digitalen Heft-Abo



## White-Fang (1. April 2017)

Hallo,

habe ich als Abonnent der Digitalen Ausgabe von PCGH zugang zum inhalt der Heft-DVD bzw. zu den Spielen auf der DVD?

MfG

J.Lendeckel


----------

